# snoway plow clicks and only works at random



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello I have a snoway Mt 90 plow for my 97 silverado . I hooked it after buying used and it worked great. I replaced a angle cylinder because it was leaking. After replacing it everything worked great. Recently it has been having problems. The plow seems to freeze and clicks. Then it works a Lil only to freeze again. I checked the power connections and cleaned them with electric parts cleaner then used electric grease. What could my problem be? I'm new to plows


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Check all of your grounds, as well as the solenoid.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

The only ground I know of is the on the battery it was lose but I tightened it and the problem still is here. the guy I bought the plow from said he had to replace the solenoid every year. it looks new. is that a dealer only part


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would start with the solenoid and go from there. They are cheap, easy to replace, and any auto part store will have it. Wouldn't hurt to have a spare with you in the truck anyway.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I'm going to give that a try when I get off work and I'll let you guys know thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I would guess that is more controller than 12 volt motor solenoid.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Why would you think that it's the controller. Is there anyway to test them because I heard they are expensive right?


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

If there are no clicks that means the contactors inside the solenoid are not making contact and therefore not providing power to the plow motor. In which case it is conceivable that the controller is not sending the signal, but the most common thing is the solenoid, which is why I suggested trying that first. They are cheap, and easy to replace. I have had new solenoids that are bad right out of the box, so keep that in mind. Also, if you are not getting any clicks, you can tap the solenoid with a screwdriver handle and sometimes that will free them up temporarily. If that makes it work, you will still need the solenoid, but its a simple test. Good luck!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

coreyod21;1523122 said:


> Why would you think that it's the controller. Is there anyway to test them because I heard they are expensive right?


wired or wireless?


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the advice and help. Finally figured it out. The main power connector was filled with gunk and old packed grease. I was able to clean it up and it works great. The only problem I'm having now is the plow doesn't seem to be raised enough. When the blade is straight and off the ground I measured is max height is only 8 and half inches. Is thus normal because it scrapes every apron when its all the way raised. It also drops quick on its own


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

How much play is in the lift linkage?


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Where exactly is the lift linkage? isn't that where the middle cylinder mounts? I don't see any play on the front but in the back closer to the truck there seemed to be play because it looks like the bolt is smaller than the mount. Then again I'm not even sure how to check linkage there


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

What's the average height of these plows ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Send me an email [email protected] basherandson.com I'll send you manuals. They're PDF so I can't post them here.


----------

